# Here We Go Again! try #3



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

So as you can all probably tell i'm horrible at my first attempts to build a large layout. So here goes try number 3. this one is far different than the previous one and gives me more space to play. Got clearance to go beyond where the old one went so all is good. not sure of the dimensions of this thing but it's going to be big enough that i have the room for what i want to do (I think). used the wood that was long enough from the last failed attempt and this is what i've got going on so far.


























the bench work still needs to be completed for what's standing and by looking at the plan you can see how big this thing will be. also the plan attached is a temp plan just to show size the only thing in this for sure is the over under on the left of the plan and the horseshoe at the bottom right. the rest is still in the works at the moment. the top track of the over under will be elevated 4.5" at the cross of the tracks.

by the way i broke out the big boy camera this time LOL


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It guys like you that keep the logging business going strong!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
This is going to be a better design and you're saving your back from duck unders syndrome.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> It guys like you that keep the logging business going strong!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


don't forget arsonists!!! they keep logging going good as well

side note so do stupid drivers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzGTOumADn8


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks great, I like the rambling nature of it, it'll keep you out of trouble for a long time.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

i like what you have going so far, keep the pics coming


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the placement of the layout portion that's underneath the angled roofline. A good use of an otherwise not-so-functional space.

TJ


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I like the placement of the layout portion that's underneath the angled roofline. A good use of an otherwise not-so-functional space.
> 
> TJ



thanks guys! more to come on the bench work soon almost got it buttoned up!

ya i was originally going to put my desk under there to use the space but that got kicked to the curb when i thought hey i could do a small over under right there


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

They do say 3rd times the charm. And if you need more room. Just kiss up to the misses


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

wilson44512 said:


> They do say 3rd times the charm. And if you need more room. Just kiss up to the misses



LOL if by some odd instance i need more room on the bottom right of the plan where it takes that horse shoe i'll make tunnels and go into the rather large laundry room this house has hehehe


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well the bench work is almost complete! just have to do a couple small sections and she is ready for roadbed and track!! really happy with this one so far! and actually very surprised how large this thing is when ya take it off paper and make it.

pics to follow soon!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

now on to the Pics of the bench work finished!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That looks great, that will be a really nice layout!


----------



## Steel Ribbons (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats HUGE!!!!! 
Great work. Thanks for sharing it. Will be watching.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

nice, hope you have long arms, 2' is as far as i'm good for. looking forward to the scenery look.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

wow cant wait to see you lay some track down on that bad boy!!!

Lots of room for scenery/structures... How do you plan on reaching the middle area? i can understand working ontop of layout but i dont think you would want to climb up there once you start working on scenery??

You must have a access hatch that we cant see???

Do you have a track plan you can post? or is the idea in your head? 

Cant wait to see more updates


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks y'all!! 

I'll have 2 access panels on the horseshoe side of the layout (yet to be cut in) i'm 6'3" with lanky arms so reaching isn't really a problem across the 4' wide sections. the layout stands 42" at the top of the plywood so that's right under my belt buckle.

as far as track plan goes this is what i'm going for for the main line.









the dark gray areas in the layout will be access panels to be able to get in there to fix things. the grid on the plan is 12"x12" squares


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd suggest a double-track mainline all around.  I like to see two trains running in opposite directions, very cool effect.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd suggest a double-track mainline all around.  I like to see two trains running in opposite directions, very cool effect.


i would like that as well however one of the new loco's i'd like to get requires at minimum 28" radius which is what most of the track in the plan is. and i am also unable to extend the loop section to add an outer track. i could do double mains everywhere except the loop


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you could have a turnoff before the loop for the two tracks, then just have the loop connect to the outer track.

This clearly is just a suggestion, and it's based on what I would like, not necessarily what you would like.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and the laying of the track begins!! this is going to take some time cause i'm basically shooting from the hip on this one LOL


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks great! I really like the benchwork. Can't wait to see it with the track laid down. Gonna look nice. Good job!:thumbsup:


----------

